# Λεξιπλασίες για μεταφραστές (και μεταφράστριες)



## crystal (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφραστώνη*
Η αδυναμία του πτωχού μεταφραστή-επιμελητή-γουατέβερ να εργαστεί. Παρόλο που το φαινόμενο δύναται να εντοπιστεί καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους, βρίσκεται σε έξαρση τις όμορφες μέρες και ειδικά τις Δευτέρες, ιδιαίτερα αν έχει προηγηθεί ένα Σαββατοκύριακο ωραίο όπως πρέπει να είναι κανονικά η ζωή.


Προσθήκη συντονιστή:
Έχουν προταθεί οι όροι (τρόπος του λέγειν)
αμετάφταστο
μεταάφρο
μεταφάζαρο
μεταφέρασμα
μεταφεραστής, μεταφεράστρια
μεταφερωτεύομαι
μεταφερώμενος, μεταφερωμένη, μεταφερώμενο
μεταφέρωτας
μεταφραγγέλιο
μεταφράγκα 
μεταφραγκάτος
μεταφραγκία
μεταφραγκοδίφραγκα.
μεταφραζώ
μεταφρακάρισμα
μεταφρακάσα 
μεταφρακάσο
μεταφραμπαλάδες
μεταφράντζα
μεταφράξια
μεταφραπές
μεταφρασέντονο
μεταφράσινα άλογα
μεταφρασίξ
μεταφρασιοναλιστής
μεταφρασκόλνικοφ
μεταφρασόρυζο
μεταφρασ(μ)πρώξιμο
μεταφραστειολόγημα
μεταφραστεϊσμός
μεταφραστιγματισμός
μεταφράστο
μεταφραστώνη
μεταφρατέρκουλας
μεταφρατζόλα
μεταφρέζα
μεταφρεζάρω
μεταφρενίτιδα
μεταφρέντα 
μεταφρέντο
μεταφριζάρισμα
μεταφρικάρισμα
μεταφρικασέ
μεταφρίκη
μεταφρίττω 
μεταφροδισιακό
μεταφρόκαλα
μεταφροσύνη
μεταφρούδες ελπίδες
μεταφρουφρού κι αρώματα
μετευφροσύνη
ντεμεκταφραστής, ντεμεκταφράστρια
Metafrosties


----------



## sapere_aude (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφρακάρισμα*
Translator's block. Προσωρινή απώλεια της ικανότητας να αρχίσεις ή να συνεχίσεις να μεταφράζεις.


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2009)

Παραλλαγή:
*μεταφρικάρισμα*
Η φρίκη μπροστά στο κείμενο που μεταφράζεις.


----------



## sapere_aude (May 11, 2009)

Επίσης:
*μεταφρόκαλα*
A sloppy piece of translation.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφρασκόλνικοφ:* μεταφραστής που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ιδιοφυΐα, ιδιότητα που πιστεύει ότι του επιβάλλει να ασχολείται μόνο με σπουδαίες μεταφράσεις και του επιτρέπει να σφαγιάζει χωρίς δισταγμό τις ταπεινές μεταφράσεις που πέφτουν στα χέρια του.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφρασιοναλιστής*
ο οπαδός τού ορθολογισμού στη μετάφραση


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2009)

*Μεταφράξια*: μικρή συνήθως και περιθωριακή αλλά δυναμική ομάδα μεταφραστών με πρωτότυπες και ριζοσπαστικές απόψεις


----------



## Count Baltar (May 11, 2009)

Μεταάφρο

Η νυν κόμη του κόμη.


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2009)

Υπάρχουν βεβαίως και οι *μεταφρούδες* ελπίδες (ότι θα σε πληρώσει ο πελάτης εγκαίρως, ας πούμε)


----------



## sapere_aude (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφρατέρκουλας*
Μεταφραστής που υποτιτλίζει/μεταγλωττίζει ντοκυμανταίρ με ζώα χρησιμοποιώντας αποκλειστικά και μόνο τις επιστημονικές ονομασίες τους.


----------



## anef (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφραπές*
1. Το μυαλό μεταφραστή (και μεταφράστριας) μετά από συνεχόμενα 12ωρα στον υπολογιστή 
2. Κοινός φραπές, φτιαγμένος από μεταφραστή (μπας και τον ξυπνήσει)
3. (Σπαν.) Μεταμοντέρνος φραπές για αποδόμηση μεταφράσεων (και μεταφραστών)


----------



## sapere_aude (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφρακάσο*
Μετάφραση της συμφοράς από ρωμανική γλώσσα.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2009)

*μεταφρουφρού κι αρώματα*
Αχρείαστος καλλωπισμός του μεταφραστικού έργου ανάλογα με το γούστο του μεταφραστή που όταν ήταν μικρός πάντα ήθελε να γίνει συγγραφέας αλλά κανείς δεν αναγνώρισε την ιδιοφυία του και τώρα είναι αποφασισμένος να δείχνει το παράπονό του σε κάθε μετάφραση που πέφτει στα χέρια του.


----------



## crystal (May 12, 2009)

*μεταφράστο*
Πουτ δις τζομπ ντάουν σλόουλι. 
Το αναφωνούν οι επιμελητές μπροστά σε κακές μεταφράσεις, καθώς και οι μεταφραστές προς εαυτούς, όταν συνειδητοποιούν πόσα (δεν) βγάζουν από τη δουλειά τους.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2009)

*μεταφρασόρυζο*
*1.* η εύγευστη και θρεπτική μετάφραση *2.* (μτφ) η νηστίσιμη μετάφραση, αυτή που δεν έχει τσιτσί | (μειωτ.) η στρατευμένα βίγκαν μετάφραση *3.* (γραφ. τέχν.) μετάφραση που παραδίδεται σε κείμενο πιλάφι (πρβλ. _μεταφρασέντονο_, για κείμενο σεντόνι) *4.* *ΦΡΑΣ.* _βράσε μεταφρασόρυζα_, λέγεται σε περιπτώσεις ανεπανόρθωτης ατυχίας στην επιλογή μεταφραστή ή ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση «πότε παραδίδεται η μετάφραση;» όταν είναι γνωστό ότι ο μεταφραστής αδιαφορεί για deadlines και τήρηση των συμφωνηθέντων χρόνων παράδοσης


*μεταφράσινα άλογα*
φράση που λέγεται για να χαρακτηρίσει μετάφραση που δεν στέκει, που βρίθει από παράλογες, απίθανες και μη ισχύουσες αποδόσεις· συνήθως αποδίδει λεκτικά την έκρηξη ενός επιμελητή, εκδότη ή κριτικού τής μετάφρασης όταν στο κείμενο απαντώνται ανύπαρκτοι και αγνώριστοι (βλ.λ.): _το κείμενο ήταν γεμάτο από Ανθόνιους και μεταφράσινα άλογα· τι Φλάβιους Ζοζέφ μού λες, μωρέ, και μεταφράσινα άλογα!_
[*ΕΤΥΜ.* Για την ετυμολογία της φράσης ερίζουν τρεις θεωρίες: *1.* Από παραφθορά της έκφρασης _μεταφράζειν άλογα_, θεωρία την οποία είχε ήδη απορρίψει ο πολύς Στέφανος Κομανούδης παρατηρώντας: «την δε ταύτην θεωρίαν ως μεταφράσινον άλογον βέβαια την εποίησεν ο ποιήσας» *2.* Σύνθετο εκ συναρπαγής από τη φράση _μετά φράσσειν άλογα_ (εδώ το _άλογα_ ευφημιστικώς αντί του αναμενόμενου _εύλογα_, εννοεί ότι ο παθών μετά ταύτα τα λάθη ευλόγως πράττων φράσσει την περαιτέρω ανάθεση έργου στον εν λόγω μεταφραστή), θεωρία η οποία είχε χάσει για μία μόνο ψήφο στο δημοψήφισμα επιλογής θεματολογίας για το πρώτο ελληνικό chain letter —είχε τότε κερδίσει ο Άγιος Νεκτάριος με τις ψήφους τού λόμπι των χοίρων και των άλλων διχήλων που δεν συμπαθούσαν τα άλογα, αλλά ο Θεός τούς έστειλε μετά μια γρίππη που ήταν όλη δική τους, για να μάθουν— και η οποία (θεωρία) προσφάτως αναβίωσε επειδή κάποιος πάλι την ανακάλυψε και μας φλόμωσαν στα σχετικά λερναία μέιλ, αλλά είχε αποδείξει ο πολύς Γ. Χατζιδάκις στην κλασική μελέτη του ήδη από το 1909 πως επρόκειτο περί αστειακού μύθου *3.* Αβέβαιο έτυμον.


----------



## Elsa (May 12, 2009)

*μεταφρατζόλα*: ικανή σε μέγεθος δουλειά που σου επιτρέπει να βγάλεις κάποια *μεταφράγκα* και να αποφύγεις την *μεταφραγκία*. 

*μεταφραγγέλιο*: όργανο τιμωρίας μεταφραστή που υποπίπτει σε γλωσσικά αμαρτήματα.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2009)

anef said:


> *μεταφραπές*
> 1. Το μυαλό μεταφραστή (και μεταφράστριας) μετά από συνεχόμενα 12ωρα στον υπολογιστή
> 2. Κοινός φραπές, φτιαγμένος από μεταφραστή (μπας και τον ξυπνήσει)
> 3. (Σπαν.) Μεταμοντέρνος φραπές για αποδόμηση μεταφράσεων (και μεταφραστών)


 
για το 2 ανωτέρω, βλ. επίσης:
1. *μεταφρέντο:* για μερακλήδες ή/και ιταλομαθείς μεταφραστές, συνήθως κατά τη διάρκεια του θέρους)
2. *μεταλάτε:* προέρχεται από _μεταλλαγή_ της προστακτικής _μετάλλατε_ του ρήματος _μεταλλάττω_*/*_μεταλλάσσω_ (=_μεταφράζω_, καταχρηστικά) με μεταφορά του τόνου και απλοποίηση του διπλού _λ_. Χρησιμοποιείται καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους, συμπυκνώνοντας νοηματικά την προσταγή: "Πιές έναν καφέ, σκάσε και μετάφραζε!"


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2009)

Elsa said:


> ...σου επιτρέπει να βγάλεις κάποια *μεταφράγκα* και να αποφύγεις την *μεταφραγκία*.


 
σημείωση: ο όρος *μεταφράγκα* έχει διττή σημασία:
1. η αμοιβή μεταφραστικού έργου, γενικά 
2. η καθυστερημένη πληρωμή της αμοιβής μεταφραστικού έργου (βλ. και _μεταφρούδες_ ελπίδες στη δημοσίευση #9 του sarant)
η 2η σημασία τείνει να παραγκωνίσει την 1η, εξαιτίας της αυξανόμενης συχνότητας εμφάνισης του σχετικού φαινομένου.
ενώ η *μεταφραγκία *αποτελεί συχνή (έως σχεδόν μόνιμη) κατάσταση της πλειοψηφίας των απανταχού μεταφραστών, καθώς οι _μεταφρατζόλες_ κατατάσσονται πλέον στα απειλούμενα είδη μεταφραστικού έργου.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2009)

*μεταφάζαρο*: όλα τα πουλάω, όλα τα σφάζω, με το μαχαίρι και με τη βούλα.


----------



## curry (May 12, 2009)

*Μεταφραγκάτος*: κάτι σαν τον Γέτι. Λέγεται ότι υπάρχει αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει την ύπαρξή του (του μεταφραστή που έχει πλουτίσει από τη μετάφραση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2009)

*Μεταφρασίξ*: Γαλάτης ήρωας, κάτοχος της λατινικής, της ελληνικής, και άλλων 27 γλωσσών, συμμετείχε στις ειρηνευτικές συνομιλίες Αστερίξ και Ιούλιου Καίσαρα. Μακρινός εξάδελφος του *Μεταφρίτς*, ομότεχνου που κατοικούσε πέρα από το Ρήνο. Σύμφωνα με μη έγκυρες πηγές, υπήρξε και βρετανικός κλάδος, γενάρχης του οποίου αναφέρεται ο *Μετάφρασιρ* (κατ' άλλους, *Μεταφρασάιρ*).


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

daeman said:


> *μεταφρέντο:* για μερακλήδες ή/και ιταλομαθείς μεταφραστές, συνήθως κατά τη διάρκεια του θέρους)


Άκλιτο, να μη συγχέεται με *μεταφρέντα* (η), η κατάσταση όταν ο μεταφραστής έχει ρέντα.



daeman said:


> *μεταφραγκία *αποτελεί συχνή (έως σχεδόν μόνιμη) κατάσταση της πλειοψηφίας των απανταχού μεταφραστών, καθώς οι _μεταφρατζόλες_ κατατάσσονται πλέον στα απειλούμενα είδη μεταφραστικού έργου.


Λογική συνέπεια του γεγονότος ότι το έργο τού μεταφραστή αμείβεται με *μεταφραγκοδίφραγκα*.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2009)

Palavra said:


> *μεταφρουφρού κι αρώματα*
> Αχρείαστος καλλωπισμός του μεταφραστικού έργου ανάλογα με το γούστο του μεταφραστή που όταν ήταν μικρός πάντα ήθελε να γίνει συγγραφέας αλλά κανείς δεν αναγνώρισε την ιδιοφυία του και τώρα είναι αποφασισμένος να δείχνει το παράπονό του σε κάθε μετάφραση που πέφτει στα χέρια του.


 
συνώνυμα: *μεταφραμπαλάδες*, *μεταξόμπλια* (ρμ. *μεταξομπλιάζω**)
κατάλληλο για χρήση σε υποτιτλισμό, λόγω συντομίας στην απόδοση, (βλ. και ελλ-αγγλ. meta-frills & meta-frippery)

*χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τον εκ των υστέρων καλλωπισμό οποιουδήποτε κειμένου, όχι μόνο μεταφράσματος


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2009)

*μεταφράντζα (η)*

1. η χαρακτηριστική αφέλεια που, σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη, καλύπτει το μισό τουλάχιστον πρόσωπο των emo μεταφραστών (πρβλ. και _μεταάφρο_ στο #8 του Count Baltar).
2. (μτφ.) η χαρακτηριστική αφέλεια που, σε πλήρη έξαρση, ωθεί ερασιτέχνες ή/και ακατάλληλους μεταφραστές να αναλαμβάνουν έργα* πέραν των δυνατοτήτων τους (πρβλ. και _μεταφάζαρο_ στο #19 του Ambrose), παράγοντας μεταφράσματα που χαρακτηρίζονται ως _μεταφρόκαλα,_ _μεταφρακάσα_ (βλ. #12 και #4 του sapere_aude, αντίστοιχα) ή _μεταφράσινα άλογα_ (βλ. # 15 του zazula), αποσπάσματα των οποίων καταλήγουν συνήθως στον Καιάδα των μεταφραστών (βλ. σχ. λήμμα). 
3. συνεκδοχικά, ο μεταφραστής που ακολουθεί την υπό το 2. ανωτέρω τακτική. Χρησιμοποιείται μειωτικά (πρβλ. _μάστορας-μαστοράντζα_). Η διαφορά μεταξύ _μεταφράντζας_ και _μεταφρασκόλνικοφ_ (βλ. #5 του nickel) είναι αντίστοιχη της διαφοράς μεταξύ _φόνου εξ αμελείας_ και _φόνου εκ προθέσεως._

*ιδίως όταν τα προς μετάφραση έργα κατατάσσονται στις _μεταφρατζόλες_ (βλ. #16 της Elsa)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

*μεταφραστειολόγημα*, *μεταφραστεϊσμός*
ευφυολόγημα ή αστειολογία μεταφραστού


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2009)

*Μεταφρίκη *και *Μεταφρίττω *(σχετικό και με το παραπάνω post 3). 

1. Η φρίκη που νιώθει ο μεταφραστής όταν πιάνει να ξαναδιαβάσει τη μετάφραση που έχει τελειώσει και ανακαλύπτει ότι αυτά που έχει γράψει ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των μεταφροκάλων τουλάχιστον. Επομένως, φτιάχνει ένα μεταφραπέ και αρχίζει τη σκληρή δουλειά της διόρθωσης. Το δε φαινόμενο απαντάται συνήθως στη μετάφραση βιβλίων, ιδιαίτερα στα πρώτα κεφάλαια. 

2. Η φρίκη του επιμελητή που παίρνει στα χέρια του μια τέτοια μετάφραση, την οποία ο μεταφραστής για δικούς του ιδιαίτερους και προσωπικούς λόγους δεν ξαναδιάβασε ποτέ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2009)

*Μετευφροσύνη*

Η απέραντη χαρά που νιώθει ο μεταφραστής όταν πατάει την τελευταία τελεία στο πληκτρολόγιο. 
Η ευτυχία αυτή ενισχύεται όταν πρόκειται για τη μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου 600 σελίδων, το οποίο έχεις φτάσει στο σημείο να σιχαίνεσαι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2009)

*μεταφραστιγματισμός*
Ανωμαλία τής όρασης που προκύπτει από τρελό ξενύχτι μεταφραστή για να προλάβει προθεσμία· το κείμενο σχηματίζει ασαφές είδωλο, κι ο μεταφραστής τα βρίσκει όλα όσα γράφει, καλώς καμωμένα (ο επιμελητής, φυσικά, βρίζει με σφιγμένα τα δόντια για «της νύχτας τα καμώματα»).


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *μεταφραστιγματισμός*
> Ανωμαλία τής όρασης που προκύπτει από τρελό ξενύχτι μεταφραστή για να προλάβει προθεσμία· το κείμενο σχηματίζει ασαφές είδωλο, κι ο μεταφραστής τα βρίσκει όλα όσα γράφει, καλώς καμωμένα (ο επιμελητής, φυσικά, βρίζει με σφιγμένα τα δόντια για «της νύχτας τα καμώματα»).


 
Με πέτυχες διάνα! Τρία ξενύχτια στη σειρά... Ευτυχώς, για τούτο που κάνω τώρα, έχω και αύριο μέχρι το απόγευμα και θα το περάσω κι ένα χέρι επιμέλειας, τουλάχιστον!

Αύριο, δηλαδή, η μετευφροσύνη, αζιμούθιε...


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Μου θυμίσατε ένα παλιό ανέκδοτο από την πραγματική ζωή, που είχα διαβάσει σε παλιά _Εκλογή_. Δεν θυμάμαι τα ονόματα, που πρέπει να ήταν γνωστά. Κάποιος λόγιος διόρθωνε αργά μέσα στη νύχτα το πόνημα συγγραφέα ή μεταφραστή ονόματι Μιλτιάδη. Πέρασε απέξω φίλος του, είδε τα φώτα αναμμένα στην προχωρημένη εκείνη ώρα, του σφυράει, βγαίνει ο άλλος στο παράθυρο. Τον ρωτάει ο φίλος του που περνούσε:
— Τι γίνεται, ρε ~, πώς και ξύπνιος τέτοια ώρα;
— Ουκ εά με καθεύδειν το το Μιλτιάδου... αποτρόπαιον, του απαντά ο άλλος.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 17, 2009)

*Metafrosties *

Προϊόν της Kellog's, της γνωστής εταιρείας παρασκευής δημητριακών, το οποίο συνιστάται από ομάδες ιατρών ως πρωινό του μεταφραστή, γιατί κλινικές έρευνες απέδειξαν πως δίνει ενέργεια και διαύγεια για να αντέχεις τα ξενύχτια. 

*Μεταφρικασέ*

Το φαγητό του μεταφραστή. Έχει τις ίδιες ιδιότητες με το άνωθεν πρωινό. 

*Μεταφρενίτιδα*

Το παραλήρημα του μεταφραστή (ενίοτε συνοδεύεται και από μόνιμη εγκεφαλική βλάβη λόγω των λιγοστών κυττάρων που έχουν απομείνει) έπειτα από τις χιλιάδες ώρες μετάφρασης

*Μεταφρέζα ή μεταφρεζάρω*

Η διαδικασία του ενδελεχούς χτενίσματος ή οργώματος της μετάφρασης. Προσοχή! Μπορεί να προκαλέσει μεταφρενίτιδα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2009)

*μεταφριζάρισμα*
το φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο ένα μετάφρασμα είναι γεμάτο τρίχες κατσαρές


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2009)

*αμετάφταστο*
το κείμενο που έχει μεταφραστεί τόσο τέλεια, τόσο _seamlessly_ κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενον, που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι πρόκειται για μετάφρασμα αλλά μάλλον για πρωτότυπο κείμενο που έτσι ακριβώς γράφτηκε


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

*μεταφροσύνη*
η αφροσύνη μεταφραστή (ή, συνήθως, wannabe μεταφραστή) να αναλάβει δουλειά σε πεδίο που δεν το κατέχει

*μεταφροδισιακό*
κείμενο που διεγείρει τη μεταφραστική επιθυμία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2010)

*μεταφραζώ*
Ρήμα που παρουσιάζει τις δυσκολίες του επαγγέλματος:
--Τι επάγγελμα κάνεις;
--Μεταφράζω.
--Και πώς τα καταφέρνεις;
--Πώς να τα καταφέρνω, *μεταφραζώ*...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2010)

*μεταφρασ(μ)πρώξιμο*

1) προώθηση ή πασάρισμα δύσκολης μετάφρασης σε ιεραρχικά κατώτερο συνάδελφο
2) σ(μ)πρώξιμο (edit μετά από το επόμενο πόνημα) _αυτού του_ αρχαίου νήματος στην επιφάνεια του φόρουμ, για να θυμούνται καλοκαιριάτικα οι παλιοί και να εμπνέονται οι νεότεροι


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

transpushing για την πρώτη σημασία, threadnudging για τη δεύτερη, θα πρότεινα. 

Πώς είπατε, Δρ; Δεν είναι νήμα μεταφραστικών ερωτημάτων εδώ; 
Ωχ, συγγνώμη, με παράσυρε το ρέμα η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα...;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2011)

*ντεμεκταφραστής*

ο παριστάνων τον μεταφραστή, ο γιος του καφετζή.

Ο καφετζής έχει και κόρη, τη ντεμεκταφράστρια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2011)

...
*μεταφερωτεύομαι* (_αρχ._ *μεταφερώμαι*, *μεταφ**εράω*)
ερωτεύομαι το προς μετάφραση έργο

*μεταφερώμενος*, *μεταφερωμένη, μεταφερώμενο*
το υπό το κράτος του έρωτα μεταφραζόμενο

*μεταφέρωτας* (_λογ._ *μεταφέρως*)
τι να πρωτοπείς τώρα για τον έρωτα...

*μεταφέρασμα*
ο καρπός του μεταφέρωτα

*μεταφεραστής* / _θηλ. _*μεταφεράστρια*  η ερωμένη είναι καπαρωμένη
το θύμα του μεταφέρωτα ενίοτε δε θύτης του μεταφεράσματος


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 11, 2011)

Μεταφρόσω: η μεταφράστρια που τη λένε Φρόσω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

...
*transalate* _v._: ask them


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

*μεταφραστυνόμος*
ο υπεύθυνος για την τήρηση της μεταφραστικής τάξης (_Άλλαξε τώρ' αμέσως όλους τους αγγλισμούς και διόρθωσε τις παρανοήσεις, γιατί θα φωνάξω τη μεταφραστυνομία!_)


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

*Μεταφραγγέλιο*
Όργανο πειθαναγκασμού για μπαφιασμένους μεταφραστές που δεν μπορούν πια να βάλουν κάτω τον κώλο τους να δουλέψουν.
Συνών. *Μεταφραγάτα με τις εννέα ουρές*, δημοφιλέστατη και σε ευρεία χρήση,  ειδικά στη μεταφραγαλέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

2 στα 3 είναι καλό σκορ! (Το μεταφραγγέλιο υπήρχε ήδη, βλ. περιεχόμενα στο πρώτο ποστ!) ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> 2 στα 3 είναι καλό σκορ! (Το μεταφραγγέλιο υπήρχε ήδη, βλ. περιεχόμενα στο πρώτο ποστ!) ;)




Να πάρει η οργή!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2012)

*Μεταφράτος, μεταφράτη: *μεταφραστής που δουλεύει πολύ και που, όταν δεν δουλεύει, χαζεύει στη Λεξιλογία μασουλώντας πατατάκια και τρώγοντας μερέντα*. Το είδος ευδοκιμεί στο χώρο. Χαρακτηριστικό του είναι ότι για να σηκωθεί από την καρέκλα του πρέπει να υπάρχει επείγουσα ανάγκη, δηλαδή ή να του έχει αφήσει αναπάντητες κλήσεις παντού η φύση, ή να έχει πιάσει φωτιά το κτίριο - αν και θα προτιμήσει να πάρει την πυροσβεστική αν εκτιμήσει ότι το πυροσβεστικό θα έρθει προτού πιάσει φωτιά ο υπολογιστής του.


_______________________
*Φήμες που θέλουν τον μεταφράτο/τη μεταφράτη να τρώει εναλλακτικά νουτέλλα ή παγωτό παρφέ με το κουτάλι της σούπας, γιαμ, γιαμ! ελέγχονται ανακριβείς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2012)

Μεταφρούλα Τράντου-Κύκκου: Κύπρια μεταφράστρια


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

...
*μεταφραγή*: προσωρινή αδυναμία για μετάφραση (πρβλ. writer's block) ΣΥΝ: *μεταφρακάρισμα*. 

Εάν η πάθηση γίνει χρόνια, ονομάζεται *σύνδρομο μεταφράστου* (πάμε γι' άλλα), ενώ η συγγενής μορφή της - η οποία οφείλεται στην αδυναμία μεταγραφής του δυσκαρυωτικού γονιδίου «του Ισκαριώτη» (traduttore traditoris) που μένει αμετάφραστο - ονομάζεται *μεταφρανικανότης*.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

*Μεταφραστικόπος*. Ο μόχθος του μεταφραστή. 

*Μεταφραστιπόνημα* το αποτέλεσμα του μόχθου του.

*Μεταφραστικάκι*: γνωστό γκατζετάκι όπου αποθηκεύεται αντίγραφο από μεταφραστικόπο ή μεταφραστιπόνημα (σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, _*μεταφραμπακάπ*_). Χαϊδευτικά, αν έχεις τρυφερές σχέσεις μαζί του, το λες και* μεταφλασάκι*.

*ΜεταΦραΔιάβολος*. Ο γρήγορος, παραγωγικός, ακάματος, αγόγγυστος μεταφραστής, που δεν καταλαβαίνει Χριστό (pun intended). Πολλοί υποστηρίζουν ότι πρόκειται για μυθικό πρόσωπο, ωστόσο μαρτυρούνται σποραδικές εμφανίσεις του, ενώ κατά καιρούς όλο και κάποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι ο εν λόγω αυτοπροσώπως, ισχυρισμοί που αποδίδονται κυρίως σε παραισθήσεις/ψευδαισθήσεις λόγω μεταφραστικής υπερκόπωσης.

*Μεταφραγή κλήσεων. *Το κατέβασμα του τηλεφώνου για να μη σου σπάνε τα να μη σ' ενοχλεί ο κάθε άσχετος ενώ προσπαθείς να μεταφράσεις. Δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με τη μεταφραγή σκέτο.

*Ο Κύριος Μεταφρασού*. Ο στοργικός σύντροφος αποκαμωμένης μεταφράστριας που της φέρνει γλυκά μπινελικάκια, κυρίως σου αλά κρεμ, για να την εμψυχώσει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2012)

*μουλτιτασκεμπάπ *ή _*μουλτιτασκεμπάπι*_
η μεταφραστική δουλειά που παραδίδει ένας μουλτιτάσκης·_ τι μουλτιτασκεμπάπια ήταν αυτά που μου 'στειλες, μπρε;_


----------



## bernardina (Dec 7, 2012)

*μεταφιτερόλ* = το γλυκάκι της παρηγοριάς και της στύλωσης που τρως ύστερα από μια κοπιαστική μέρα δουλειάς. Παραδοσιακά προσφέρεται ως κέρασμα ή δώρο μεταξύ εορταζόντων και εορταζουσών της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας. Το γλυκάκι χαίρει άκρας υγείας εκτιμήσεως, κοινώς έχει μεγάλο σουξέ. Σε βαθμό που να προκαλεί και έριδες μεταξύ κατά τ' άλλα αρμονικώς συλλεξιεργαζομένων και συλλεξικατοικούντων.

*μεταφριτερόλ *= να μη συγχέεται με το ανωτέρω, καθότι πρόκειται για κυρίως πιάτο και όχι για επιδόρπιο (νορμαλμέντε). Σύνθετο από _μετα(_φραση) + (πομ) _φριτ_+ευφωνικό έψιλον + _ρολ_(ό με κιμά). Κλασικό μαμαδίστικο παλιομοδίτικο φαγάκι  αλλά σε βερσιόν για μεταφραστές. 

Παράδειγμα. Χτες ήμουν σε μια γιορτή με μπουφέ. Μας τρατάρανε ένα καταπληκτικό μεταφριτερόλ και για επιδόρπιο άφθονο μεταφιτερόλ. Ασήκωτη έγινα.

υγ. επειδή πληκτρολόγιο λανθάνον τ' αληθή γράφει, αρχικά πληκτρολόγησα _ρολό με κι*λ*ά_


----------



## Themis (Dec 7, 2012)

*συννικία*: σύμπτωση απόψεων των τριών εμβληματικών Νίκων της Λεξιλογίας. _Διαφώνησε, αλλά έπεσε πάνω σε συννικία και έβαλε την ουρά κάτω απ' τα σκέλια. _ΣΥΝ: *συννικό τείχος*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

*Συννικία το όνειρο*: Χαϊδευτικά, το φόρουμ Λεξιλογία, όπως αποκαλείται σε στιγμές ευωχίας από Λεξιλόγους που έχουν εγκύψει σε χυμική σταφυλανάλυση (δια καταναλώσεως) δωδεκανησιακού _βεν αφρέ_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2012)

*μεταφραγιαδισμός*
η δουλική μετάφραση


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Αυτή τη λεξιπλασία μού τη χάρισε ο Γιώργος Μαλακός και εγώ έβαλα τον ορισμό:

*τζαμπατζούλης* (ο) ο μεταφραστής (ή άλλος επαγγελματίας) που δουλεύει με χαμηλές τιμές χρέωσης και την αναμενόμενη αντίστοιχη ποιότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2013)

*λεξικοκομπλόκο* (το) λεξικογραφικό αδιέξοδο ή λεξικογραφική εμπλοκή που εμποδίζει τον μεταφραστή να ολοκληρώσει τη μεταφραστική πράξη, καθότι αδυνατεί να βρει στα λεξικά του την απόδοση που αναζητεί· ιάται με αλπραζολεξιλάμη[SUP]1[/SUP].

____________________________
[SUP]1[/SUP] Η δραστική ουσία της ανάρτησης σχετικού ερωτήματος στα φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> *λεξικοκομπλόκο* (το) λεξικογραφικό αδιέξοδο ή λεξικογραφική εμπλοκή που εμποδίζει τον μεταφραστή να ολοκληρώσει τη μεταφραστική πράξη...



translatio interrupta  

_πρβ._ μεταφραγή


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

...
*properversion*: professional perversion for the proper version


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

OK, I'm not. 8 out of 10.


----------



## dharvatis (May 5, 2015)

Το 7 και το 8, να υποθέσω - όπως κι εγώ;


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

Ναι, τόσο διάφανος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> OK, I'm not. 8 out of 10.



Αποκλείεται. Ξαναδιάβασε τις ερωτήσεις. Επικέντρωσε στην ερώτηση 4. Ή μήπως... εκείνο το πινέλο και η μπογιά στην πόρτα...:scared:


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2015)

To 4 το έχει κάνει ο Nickel. Υπάρχει και φωτογραφικό ντοκουμέντο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2015)

Ein Μal ist kein Μal, λένε οι γερμανόφωνοι. Μία φορά δεν μετράει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2015)

Μα δεν λέει να το έχεις κάνει. Λέει να νιώθεις επιτακτική παρόρμηση να το κάνεις. Ποιος θα δηλώσει αθώος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2015)

Λες ότι ο βανδαλισμός (εκείνο το _It isn't vandalism if you're correcting it_) μπορεί να νοείται εδώ και ως μη υλικός;

Ωραία, να συζητήσουμε το σωστό νόημα του #4. :devil:


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

...
To 8 δεν το κάνουμε, λέτε; Κι εδώ μέσα τι κάνουμε;

Μπορεί η Λέξι να μην είναι σοσιαλμύδι με τη βούλα, από τα χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά το Grammar στο κούτελο το 'χει γραμμένο.

Το 7 δεν το λογαριάζω, αφού είναι διαφημιστικό.



AoratiMelani said:


> Μα δεν λέει να το έχεις κάνει. Λέει να νιώθεις επιτακτική παρόρμηση να το κάνεις. Ποιος θα δηλώσει αθώος;



Αυτό ακριβώς. Η σκέψη και η βούληση μετράει, αν νιώθουμε την παρόρμηση, τον πειρασμό, ή όχι.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ein Μal ist kein Μal, λένε οι γερμανόφωνοι. Μία φορά δεν μετράει.



Doch, Herr Doktor, ein Μal ist kein Μal, aber manchmal, ein Mal ist eine Ewigkeit. 









Πονάει πάντα η πρώτη φορά
μα καμιά φορά, πονάει για πάντα


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2017)

...
«Ένας μεταφραστής, ένας διερμηνέας και ένας υποτιτλιστής μπαίνουν σ' ένα μπαρ.

O μεταφραστής λέει: Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας της ονομαστικής μου γιορτής, για να κεράσω σε όλους ένα ποτό της αρεσκείας τους.

Ο διερμηνέας λέει: Εεεε με την ευκαιρία που γιορτάζω, θα ήθελα να πιουν όλοι ένα ποτό που εεε, πληρώνω, θα κεράσω εγώ.

Ο υποτιτλιστής λέει: Γιορτάζω. Κερνάω.»


Απ' τη ζωή βγαλμένο. Πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/groups/7348341674/permalink/10154857736761675/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Εγώ είμαι σχιζοειδής προσωπικότητα, γιατί κάνω και το πρώτο και το τελευταίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2018)

*μεταφράμπρικα, η* Η μεταφραστική χειρωνακτική εργασία. «Παιδί μου, άντε να σπουδάσεις. Εργάτης σε φάμπρικα θες να γίνεις;» «Όχι πατέρα, μεταφραστής.» Βλ. κ. _μεταφράμπρικο, το_

*μεταφράμπρικο, το* Μπρίκι του καφέ σε ειδικές διαστάσεις για να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του κάθε καλού μεταφραστή. «Άντε, αρκετά χαζολογήσαμε. Βάλε να γίνονται δυο μεταφράμπρικα να πάμε για δουλειά στη μεταφράμπρικα.»


----------

